# check this out!!!



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ever seen anything like this? just had a guy drop this off to me to fix up.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Looks like it has been dropped a few times..!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I wonder if the truck got a flat tire from running over it.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

so for the star would it be ok to heat up and then flatten back out with a vice? for the handle I think I am just going to buy a new one since the heat could melt the plastic


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Re-bending might cause the chrome plating to crack... You could give it a try, but I think I would just look for another star.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

those older ones are chrome plated? I thought they were just stainless. and thanks for the info.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Agreed. Heating and bending would crack the chrome unless you wanna strip it and polish it down. The handle you can drill out the rivet and bend back the handle, strip it and polish it. then reinstall the handle with a custom handle.




Or buy new ones.


----------

